# Download DirectCD compatible with windows 7 for format a CD-R



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

Anybody please have a healthy link to download directcd to format a cd-r. The Purpose is not reuse the cd-r, but format it for the old datas inside not be acessible. We are findind other use for cd-r that people dont want to use, but dont want to nobody else know about what is inside, so the solution that we find is to format the CD-R. Please, anybody can help providind this software capable of format a cd-r in a windows 7 environment or send the directcd software link ? Best regards and thanks in advance, ouvidoria


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no need to put a file system on a CD to prevent reading. Formatting it will leave all the data it contains on the disk so that anyone with the right tool can get it all back. You could even be restoring the original file system so that it is easier to get back than it is already.

Just use the full erase option of any burning software. A full erase with SuperBlank will do the job, too.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't format a CD-R disk. If you don't want someone to read it, break it in half. This sounds like a case of over-thinking a solution.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

I do need directcd to format a cd-r knowing that the data still are possible to be recovered with other tools. I thank you the already known information about directcd, and I do still need a healthy link to download full directcd. The software superblank do not erase the index of a CD-R. I do need to format the pointers/index with directcd software or nero incd compatible with windows seven and please tell me what compatible module i have to run the sofware. Thanks in advance, ouvidoria


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Formatting is not meant to erase data. It actually adds data to the CD in the form of a file system. 

Not sure what you mean about SuperBlank. I have used it for years to completely erase disks that other tools could not erase for some reason. It does a very thorough job. The index is what is erased in a "quick" erasure. The index and the data are erased in a "full". A format may not erase anything at all.

If you don't plan to use them again, break them, melt them, or pulverize them.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you Evandil. Please , I need help to find somebody that is able to show where I can get a full version of DIRECTCD. I do not need and I do not have doubts about formating process. The focus of this topic is, PLEASE, I NEED DIRECTCD software from adaptec, old software that are very usual in 10-15 years ago, when only CD-R where created and CD-RW didnt exist at that time. Thank everybody for the intention of explain process of formating, but I ONLY NEED HELP TO FIND OUT SOMEBODY THAT HAVE DIRECTCD working in a environment of windows seven or runing in compatibility or a software that works like DIRECTCD ADAPTEC "formating" a CD-R. Please, somebody can help me ? Very thanks in advance, ouvidoria.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I understand now what you're asking about with regards to DirectCD. It was a terrible program even when it was popular. People lost data all the time because they used this format. Are you trying to recover data from disks? I highly doubt it's compatible with Windows 7. You're not planning to use it with new disks, right? Windows 7 burns directly to CDs and DVDs without the need for any other software.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

DirectCD is NOT compatible with Windows 7, nor likely compatible with new drives.

If you have an Windows XP computer and you absolutely need this software then you need to purchase an old copy of Roxio Easy CD Creator 5, it includes DirectCD. And even for Windows XP it was not fully compatible and had to be patched with updates before it would work. It's 100% NOT compatible with Windows 7.

In later versions this became called Roxio Drag n' Drop. In the very latest versions its called Roxio Burn: http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/dla/overview.html

That said, the functionality you are looking for is now built right into Windows 7; it has the option to format a CD-R/DVD-R and allow to keep adding files to it. I repeat, just as everyone else, Windows 7 can 'format' a CD-R, here's how: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/windows-vista/Format-a-CD-or-DVD - Click that link.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

Triple6, thank you for the atention. The purpose of use is for used CD-R, not new CD-R. I dont want to use the same old CD-R. I just need to difficult the acces of the data inside a used CD-R. Reason why we are looking for a CD-R RECORDER that "overrides" or "block the access" of an used CD-R already formated and with data inside already burned. Repeating. The purpose is only to dont allow easy access with normal software reading of the contents of an used CD-R. Reason I am loking for direct software or some solution that is able to damage the normal use of an CD-R formated and already with data inside, with the purpose for normal softwares dont have access the CD-R "formated" or "overburned". We are using CD-R that normally are destroyed, in a recycling project that use the shape of the CD-R and not more about the content about the CD-R, just for information, how we are going to use discartable CD-R tha dont have more use. Ok ? Please , help everybody !!!! Thanks in advance, ouvidoria


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

DirectCD does NOT actually over write data on a CD-R, it simply removes the index/references to the data so that it appears to not be there anymore but the data actually does remain there. It can still be recovered using recovery software.

If you intend to use CD-R's for a project, and they contain sensitive or personal data then you shouldn't be using them, use discs that don't contain personal data such as old program CD's.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

YesTriple6 and thank you again for the attention, I know this limitations but is the best possibility to do in this case with used CD-R "formating" with directcd or other tool that I dont know if exists another tool with this capabilities as directcd does or better than. But, unfortunately I dont have more de directcd. And there is no more for sale. Please, do you have a healthy link for download it. Best regards, ouvidoria... please...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, it's not the "best possibility". If you don't want to use the disks, break them and throw them away.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok DoubleHelix and thanks for the alert and I do respect different point of view as your, but may choice is to damage ("reformat") of the index/references. Can you help me in my option providing a healthy link to directcd tool ? Please and very thanks in advance, ouvidoria


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your choice doesn't make any sense. 

There's no "healthy link" for the software. It's not free, and it's not sold any longer.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the challenger doublehelix, find somebody that can help or have it. Thanks again for your trying and lets wait for others with different experiencies and with a positive way, try to help catching up what I am looking for. Waiting other positive contributions. Thank you all in advance in catch up / find out somebody who does have a directcd for sale in any "garage". Please, anybody can help finding out DEIRECTCD software ? Ouvidoria.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You cannot download the software, that would be illegal. It also won't work with Windows 7, its not compatible, so its pointless to have it with your computer. I gave you links to the new versions of this software from Roxio which is the company that made DirectCD.


----------



## ouvidoria (Feb 18, 2012)

Windows XP environment for directcd adaptec software. Just for information, roxio is the second company that incorporate directcd, after the aquisition from adaptec. Despite this is not the purpose, sorry. I need help to find DIRECTCD SOFTWARE compatible with windows xp or earlier. Thanks again in advance, but there is some misunderstanding of tryings to explain histories, laws, dates, functions, etc, despite the purpose of this topic is to find somebody who can locate DIRECTCD SOFTWARE, and not about explanations on the process because there is no doubt about process. Very thanks, but really who dont knows where I can find DIRECT CD software, please, there is no necessity to try to explain anything out of the topic or try to be negative in this challenger to find out a software that was descontinued. Please , I appologize if my poor english dont spell the object / purpose of this topic, but there is to many obvious contributions that dont aggregate anything for the claimed help to find out DIRECTCD software from adaptec or after creation of roxio. Very thanks in advance, please, somebody else who can help... best regards, sincery,


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya ouvidoria, I've edited out your email addresses; you don't want to put your email on open forums, as that is just asking for spambots to pick you up.

thanks, 

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

As for the language barrier, I think you are missing the fact that the software you are looking for no longer exists. Both Doublehelix and Triple6 have given you the links to the software that has replaced it; is that what you are looking for?


----------

